# Crop or not



## STJpit (Sep 12, 2011)

Which crop you guys think would look better on her.....show crop or short?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id go between the show and short if she was mine , i think the show is a littel long ut im not big on short crops on females , i like medium crops. JMO . It is personal choice really and it will vary person to person.


----------



## STJpit (Sep 12, 2011)

Yea I kno....I really lik to see da rose style (I think dats wt it's called) buh I rather cropped ears on the short breed


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I like a short crop like my boy.


----------



## STJpit (Sep 12, 2011)

Yea I lik that one too....I gotta make sure her head starts gettin bigger...plus she gotta et her third set of shots wary next month


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm with angel,I like in between the short and show


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Short is the way to go, Also note that the shorter the crop the less time they will take to stand!


----------



## Trickstar (Sep 16, 2011)

I crop my puppy ears today i took the short cant wait to see it tomorrow but i felt sorry for her


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

She does not look like she will have a very big head!! I would almost skip cropping cause of that, but if you must I would go in between short and show!! Going to short on her might not look work!!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Didi said:


> She does not look like she will have a very big head!! I would almost skip cropping cause of that, but if you must I would go in between short and show!! Going to short on her might not look work!!


Head size really does not matter, look around the forum at all the dogs with smaller heads and crops. :hammer:

Id like to know why you would say skip cropping because of that? If anything cropping would make it look larger than it actually is..


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I will start off by saying you have a gorgeous puppy;
I love her color.

Now,here is my opinion.
I didn't crop my males because he has a lil bit snippy of a snout,
I personally don't like crops on dogs with smaller heads.

Now that being said;
IF you are determined on getting her done (which is perfectly fine),
Then I would go with a medium crop.

Such as this;


----------



## PitbullLucy (Sep 25, 2011)

I am a new owner of a 1 month old female pitbull puppy. So I was wondering where can I get my puppy ears crop at . And when is the best age to get them cropped ? I am from Orange County Ca. 

Thanks


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

PitbullLucy said:


> I am a new owner of a 1 month old female pitbull puppy. So I was wondering where can I get my puppy ears crop at . And when is the best age to get them cropped ? I am from Orange County Ca.
> 
> Thanks


best bet would be to start your own thread where people will see your question. try starting an introduction of you and your dog in the intro section and you can ask in that . Alot of cali people in here so im sure someone can help you or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

dylroche1 said:


> Head size really does not matter, look around the forum at all the dogs with smaller heads and crops. :hammer:
> 
> Id like to know why you would say skip cropping because of that? If anything cropping would make it look larger than it actually is..


Cause I do not think cropped ears look good on a small head!! 
I am not the only one with that opinion!! lol
I am also suggested doing the slightly longer crop on the dog if they really want a crop!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Everyone has their own preferences, I personally don't like how her ears are laying, so i would crop them and I prefer in between a show and short, so that's how i would do em. that's just me! talk to the vet you are going to get them cropped at, ask for pictures or take pictures of dogs ears in that you like!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

It looks like she has big ears ... I would go for a medium crop, if you decide. I think a show would be too long.

But I prefer natural ears and would keep them the way they are. You can't ever guarantee how the pups ears are going to be when she's finished growing, and by the time the cartilage starts hardening and you can, most vets won't crop.

Kane's ears used to be like hers; they laid flat against his head in a triangle shape and were really big for his head. Around 3-4 months, they went haywire and had a mind of their own, and then finally settled into the rosebud shape they have today.


----------

